# How hot is too hot?



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Can you help me?

I just found out on Wednesday that my IVF cycle had been successful (  ) so now of course paranoia is flowing in.

I understand that I'm not to get too overheated hence no really hot baths etc. However - I've been getting really hot in the night - waking up sweating. Should I take steps to stop this (i'm not sure what) or will it be okay?

Help!

Poll


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

No need to do anything. It´s just your body´s way of cooling you down, plus you now have a very special internal heating supply!!!!
Congrats!!

Ruth


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hi Poll,

I have suffered terribly with this as well and have had to get up and shower and change the bed clothes....ewww!
My midwife said exactly the same as Ruth.

dotty x


----------

